# Adobe question



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Client wants

*CS that combines both Design Premium and Web Premium?*

He has a copy of both - 

considering suggesting the Master Collection but maybe someone can weigh in.

He's doing his upgrades to 5.5 ( as suggested here earlier due to change in Adobe policy ) and taking advantage of the 20% off so makes some sense to move up a package.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

A call to adobe wouldn't hurt. If there's any "good adobe" from long ago left, they may suggest something better than simply upgrading on to the master.


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

A detailed product/price chart is a great tool for making decisions based on relative "box content specifics" vs actual component cost. 

Here you can find two such charts:

1 - Full relative box-content details with pricing info (Suite Edition retail purchase prices):
Buying guide : Suite editions - Adobe® Creative Suite® 5.5

2 - Full relative Yearly vs monthly subscription pricing info (Suite Editions and individual products):
Buying guide : Subscriptions - Adobe® Creative Suite® 5.5


The first chart shows that the differentiating components per suite are:

1 - Adobe InDesign is present in the Design Premium suite but not in the Web Premium suite.

2 - Flash Builder and Contribute CS5 are present in the Web Premium suite but not in the Design Premium suite.


The decision as to which package/application combo to get depend entirely on his specific needs, but based purely on content, the only reason to have both suites is that your client needs Adobe InDesign ONLY out of the Design Premium suite -- everything else in the Design Premium suite is included in the Web Premium suite. 




> CS that combines both Design Premium and Web Premium?
> 
> *He has a copy of both* -
> 
> considering suggesting the Master Collection but maybe someone can weigh in.


I'm not sure I'm reading your statement right -- but he has a *paid* copy of *both* suites?? 
If this is the case, he's throwing money away on a ton of duplicate software. Whatever decision he makes going forward will be far cheaper than this.

*The cheapest option* -- based purely on relative box content, and not including any other EXTRA software -- would be to buy the Web Premium suite and a separate copy of Adobe InDesign: 

*Total purchase cost: $2498*. 
OR 
*Total annual subscription cost: $1488*.


*The most "bang for the buck" option* -- would be acquiring the Master Collection which includes everything mentioned above PLUS Adobe Premiere Pro (with Adobe OnLocation and Encore), Adobe After Effects and Adobe Audition CS5.5. Now, the pricing structure of the Master Collection would be:


*Total purchase cost: $2599*. 
OR 
*Total annual subscription cost: $1548*.


*Conclusion:* Two options really -- *go the cheapest route* -- Web Premium suite and a separate copy of Adobe InDesign.

OR 

*Get everything he needs PLUS a lot more software* (based on foreseeable need and use) -- the Adobe Master Collection.

This option costs slightly more than the "minimal needs" option -- but not by much (again, based on foreseeable need and use):


*Total purchase cost difference: $101*. 
OR 
*Total annual subscription cost difference: $60*.


WHEW! I sorta got carried away breaking this down...  I hope the above info helps.

-Daniel


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks - there are several designers but they are shifting roles - he has both Web and Design Premium that he needs to upgrade from 4 to 5.5 but wants to know which direction to go.

He already owns multiple suites - buying InDesign outright for one of the existing Web suites probably makes the most sense.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Thanks - there are several designers but they are shifting roles - *he has both Web and Design Premium that he needs to upgrade from 4 to 5.5* but wants to know which direction to go.
> 
> He already owns multiple suites - buying InDesign outright for one of the existing Web suites probably makes the most sense.


Why does he *need* to upgrade... I think you *need* do ask him that.... what does 5.5 provide that he *needs* that he doesn't have with version 4... 

If he gives you a reasoned explanation that extends beyond want, then IMO continue to engage with him, if he doesn't then I would simply tell him you don't really have the expertise to offer valuable information unless he can be more specific... simply tell him this isn't your expertise and for him to do his homework and comeback and tell you what he *needs* and you will get what ever he want/needs at the best price you can get it for....

Seems to me maybe he is a bit of a leech trying to suck you for information without necessarily any intention to buy from you... I really don't know the fellow maybe you do... if you do then fine, continue to do research for him, but otherwise... I wouldn't spend too much time on the sale.

You can't be expected to know everything MacDoc... no one does.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

he *needs* to upgrade because if he waits until cs6 (or a version after) he won't be *able* to upgrade since adobe is changing their upgrade path to *just* the previous release from cs6 onwards


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> he *needs* to upgrade because if he waits until cs6 (or a version after) he won't be *able* to upgrade since adobe is changing their upgrade path to *just* the previous release from cs6 onwards


That is a presumption on your part... (or is it)...  It seems being "future forward" is only important to you when it applies to software from Adobe.... or maybe I don't understand what being future forward means the way you do... beejacon....

I have CS5 premium and I feel no *need *to "upgrade", if MD's customer has a need then it would be wise to explain himself.. 

Ohh the irony of the reversal of roles is just too ironic...

Perhaps the humour is lost on you i-rui... maybe not... at any rate have a very Happy "Holiday Season".

Cheers.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh boy.

Wait til he finds out he'll be paying full price down the road when he does want to upgrade. He'll wish he read that post a little more carefully instead of playing the smartarse.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

groovetube said:


> oh boy.
> 
> Wait til he finds out he'll be paying full price down the road when he does want to upgrade. He'll wish he read that post a little more carefully instead of playing the smartarse.


Yup. Sometimes you just have to "smile and nod" with some people. 

But...

Since I'm feeling generous, in light of the holiday spirit and all, here's the info iRui was alluding to, directly from Adobe's mouth:



> "For customers who prefer to remain on the current licensing model, we will continue to offer our individual point products and Adobe Creative Suite editions as perpetual licenses. With regards to upgrades, we are changing our policy for perpetual license customers. In order to qualify for upgrade pricing when CS6 releases, customers will need to be on the latest version of our software (either CS5 or CS5.5 editions). If our customers are not yet on those versions, we’re offering a 20% discount through December 31, 2011 which will qualify them for upgrade pricing when we release CS6."


You're welcome. 

A7


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

a7mc said:


> Yup. Sometimes you just have to "smile and nod" with some people.
> But...
> 
> Since I'm feeling generous, in light of the holiday spirit and all, here's the info iRui was alluding to, directly from Adobe's mouth:
> ...


gt... Who's being the smartass... hmm... And to you both you seem to think you understand my needs, hate to tell ya you don't....

I know Adobes licensing regime going forward and their desire to "lure" me in now in their time of need... I'm not biting.

Upgrading now provides me with nothing I need or will likely to for the next several years... if ever... like I alluded to, you have no idea what I need.

It was a legitimate question and remains so... not everyone's wants and needs are the same and sometimes when prodded perceived needs are actually only wants.

And yeah you're right sometimes you simply need to smile and nod with some people.... 

I can tell you what I don't need in this holiday season is some uhmm, I'm biting my tongue and going to be polite... some presumptuous person calling me a smartass thinking that the person they are speaking to is an idiot.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

screature said:


> I know Adobes licensing regime going forward and their desire to "lure" me in now in their time of need... I'm not biting.


so why exactly did you say this to my response ?



screature said:


> That is a presumption on your part... (or is it)...


i can certainly see why people would think you were unaware...



screature said:


> Upgrading now provides me with nothing I need or will likely to for the next several years... if ever... like I alluded to, you have no idea what I need.


fair enough. that's perfectly valid, and as long as someone is aware (and ok with) the fact that their upgrade path becomes a dead end if they're not 1 version (post cs6) behind the latest offering it could be the right move. it's a matter of weighing the upgrade costs every 12-24 months vs the likelihood of needing a future version and paying full pop.

I'm hoping that adobe will offer the same deal as the last update, in that anyone who buys/upgrades to the latest version in the time between the announcement to the release date of the newest offering will get a free upgrade to the new version when it's released.

Just a small way to stretch out the upgrade timeline for some people (although they'll most likely miss out on the 20% off discount currently offered)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> gt... Who's being the smartass... hmm... And to you both you seem to think you understand my needs, hate to tell ya you don't....
> 
> I know Adobes licensing regime going forward and their desire to "lure" me in now in their time of need... I'm not biting.
> 
> ...


It seems to me, you were the one who decided the thread was about "your needs". And added a little snark in there.

The truth is, obviously since the question has been asked it has ALREADY been determined they wish to stay within the upgrade path, otherwise why even pose the question? The question wasn't should they, it was how best to go about it given their needs.

Next time, instead of going off on how smart you are, try reading the post. Your superiority on how YOU don't need to upgrade isn't really needed here. It may surprise you, but the question asked, wasn't about... "your needs".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> *so why exactly did you say this to my response ?*
> 
> i can certainly see why people would think you were unaware...
> 
> ...


Because you said, "he *needs* to upgrade because..." You don't know that he *needs* to at all and as I don't need (even want) to I was citing myself as an example of a person who doesn't need to upgrade. So knowing about as much about my needs as you do MacDoc's client it was a presumption on your part and thus you were being presumptuous in your post.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sometimes, it's helpful to read the original post.



> He's doing his upgrades to 5.5 ( as suggested here earlier due to change in Adobe policy ) and taking advantage of the 20% off so makes some sense to move up a package.


Once again, it isn't about you, or your needs.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i was going to post a response, but i think this has played itself out. I'm just going to chalk it up to a "miscommunication" and call it a night.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah.


----------

